# Suddenly my microphone was performing terribly!



## grandekid (Sep 2, 2017)

I am using windows 10 with realtek latest drivers. Suddenly my mic went really bad for no reason.. Pluged in the jack all ok.I reinstalled the drivers but still the same. I can not hear my self at all or i will hear it really low. Thanks


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2017)

have you test on other devices? laptop


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 2, 2017)

Have you checked your levels?


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 2, 2017)

it was probably his internets that went really bad for no reason and was perceived as the microphone.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2017)

He has another thread relating to win 10 shutdown issues. I'd say pebcak at this point...


----------

